# Clean out cap draining tool. Saw it can't find it now.



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I saw in the back of sewer & drain magazine a tool that can let you drain a screwed in clean out and not make a mess. It sorta was a 4x2 wye with a fernco and a ball valve attached to the 2". It also had at the back a rotating sleeve handle that can receive and turn the plug to open it.

Does anybody know who the manufacturer is? I could have really used it the other day.

Thankss,


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Make one yourself! And I'm not kidding. I'm pretty sure there was a thread on it somete last year. Basically a 4x4x2 wye, with a rubber fernco on one 4" end a long rubber glove on the other 4" end that is stuffed inside then the glove collar rolled over bell end then a large hose clamp to keep it in place then a nipple glued on the 2 or 1-1/2" with a PVC shut off or brass if u use threaded adapters then a hose can be connected to this and drained wherever gravity lets it.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.safetysewerdrain.com 
Is that what you're looking for? 
$120 and you'll need a bigger bucket, more like a 50 gallon trash can. 
It'll come in handy when opening a cleanout inside the house.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes. thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I wouldn't buy the one Sierra posted. All plastic and not universal. In the cleaner mag I saw one that was metal and had different cleanout sockets. For the life of me right now I can't remember what it was though


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I wouldn't buy the one Sierra posted. All plastic and not universal. In the cleaner mag I saw one that was metal and had different cleanout sockets. For the life of me right now I can't remember what it was though


If you can think of it please check back


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> http://www.safetysewerdrain.com Is that what you're looking for? $120 and you'll need a bigger bucket, more like a 50 gallon trash can. It'll come in handy when opening a cleanout inside the house.


The first big turd that comes floating out is going to plug that right up.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

I like the idea of building my own as said previously with a larger discharge a larger valve.
Many buckets to boot, not to big.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

BC73RS said:


> I like the idea of building my own as said previously with a larger discharge a larger valve.
> Many buckets to boot, not to big.


Can you send a picture


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

plungerboy said:


> Can you send a picture


Actually haven't made one at this point in time but I like the idea of what Shoot'N' Plumber mentioned of a larger discharge, 2" min., which would decrease the chance of clogging.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> If you can think of it please check back


and then it hit me.......

http://plugpuller.com/index.php


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I like the idea of that tool. Has anyone in the group used one or own one? Does it hold up? I am a little apprehensive on the glove being held on by hose clamp. If the thing does t hold it will be one hell of a mess. (Maybe I'm being too nervous?) it will definitely be a cheaper route.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Plumbtastic1 said:


> I like the idea of that tool. Has anyone in the group used one or own one? Does it hold up? I am a little apprehensive on the glove being held on by hose clamp. If the thing does t hold it will be one hell of a mess. (Maybe I'm being too nervous?) it will definitely be a cheaper route.


I hear ya and agree, I would for sure assess the total load that could possibly be on that tool before opening the valve, and make sure that the bands on the clamp are healthy so they won't strip.


----------

